# How much time do you think it'll take?



## JClaudeK

Wie würdet ihr das auf Deutsch  spontan sagen?

Mir wurde dafür nämlich eine Version vorgeschlagen, die ich nicht für idiomatisch halte/ nie so sagen würde. - (Diese gebe ich erst später preis, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen.)


----------



## bearded

Als Nichtmuttersprachl_er _würde ich sagen:
_Wie lange (Zeit) denkst du, dass das brauchen wird?_


----------



## Lhost Vokus

bearded said:


> Wie lange (Zeit) denkst du, dass das brauchen wird?



Oder: Wie lange, glaubst du, dauert das?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Wie lange wird das wohl dauern? (In der Regel würde ich "denken", "glauben" oder "meinen" nicht benutzen ...)
Wie lange dauert das wohl?
Was meinst du, wie lange wird das dauern? (... und wenn doch, dann nur so schwach mit dem Rest verbunden wie hier)


----------



## Hutschi

Kannst Du bitte Kontext zur Situation geben?

Was denken Sie, wie lange das dauert?
Was denken Sie, wieviel Zeit man dafùr braucht?

Wie lang wird das brauchen? Was denkst du?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Kannst Du bitte Kontext zur Situation geben?


Kann ich leider nicht. 

Ich wurde gefragt, wie ich  den besagten (siehe #1) deutschen Satz "........" ins Englische übersetzen würde. Sonst habe ich keinen Kontext.  Wir erfahren nicht, an wen sich der Satz richtet.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke.


JClaudeK said:


> Wir erfahren nicht, an wen sich der Satz richtet.



Dann ist es schwierig.
Allerdings gibt die Übersetzungsrichtung Deutsch-Englisch  wichtigen Kontext zur Situation, der englisch verschwindet:
Wir erfahren, ob es sich an Fremde oder Menschen richtet, die man mit "Du" anspricht.

Beispiel: "Du" oder "Sie", eher formal (Brief, Anfrage) oder im Gespräch.
Das sollte man im originalen deutschen Satz erkennen können.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Wie lange (Zeit) denkst du, dass das brauchen wird?




Wie lange, denkst du, wirst du brauchen?
Wie lange(,) denkst du, braucht man?

Wie lang dauert das, was denkst du?

PS: Beim Komma bin ich unsicher. Formal würde ich es setzen (Apposition). Bei Wiedergabe mündlicher Rede eventuell nicht, je nach Betonung. (In Deutsch wird es normalerweise nicht weggelassen, zumal es die Bedeutung ändern kann. "Wie lange denkst du" vs. "wie lange  - was denkst du - ..."


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> 1) Wie lange, denkst du, wirst du brauchen?
> 2) Wie lange denkst du, braucht man?


Da die Originalfrage ''it'll take'' enthält, was mir eher unpersönlich erscheint, so habe ich die Form ''es/das wird brauchen '', und nicht ''du wirst brauchen'' gewählt - denn es steht mMn nicht fest, dass bei der Fragestellung gemeint ist, wie lange _jemand_ brauchen wird... Es könnte z.B. heißen: ''How much time do you think it will take until the rain is over and the sun shines again?'' (oder etwas Ähnliches, womöglich in besserem Englisch). In diesem Sinne ist für mich keiner der beiden hier oben zitierten Beispielsätze von Dir völlig richtig (aber 2 mit ''man'' ist besser als 1).


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist wahr. Ich habe mir aber verschiedene Situationen vorgestellt.

Wenn man Kartoffeln kocht: Wie lange wird es (noch) dauern, (bis sie weich sind)? - eher objektiv.
"Wie lange dauert es, was denkst du?" erscheint mir am neutralsten. Aber: in vielen Fällen würde ich etwas anderes sagen.

Es ist auch eine Frage, ob es eine allgemeine Dauer ist, oder ob eher gemeint ist, wann es/man (endlich) fertig ist.


Die englische Form ist sehr allgemein und klingt für mich recht formal.

In Deutsch gibt es bereits für "you" mindestens 3 Möglichkeiten. (Du, ihr, Sie)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Beispiel: "Du" oder "Sie", eher formal (Brief, Anfrage) oder im Gespräch.
> Das sollte man im originalen deutschen Satz erkennen können.


Im deutschen Originalsatz wird "du" verwendet und zwar in einer E-Mail - das habe ich im Nachhinein erfahren - (also doch ein bisschen Kontext, entschuldige bitte!), also keine sehr formale Form.


----------



## tatüta

"Was meinst du, wie lange das dauern wird?"

So würde ich es auch mündlich formulieren, vermutlich mit dem Zusatz "ungefähr". Mündlich klänge es wegen der Schwas auch weniger steif, als es sich geschrieben auswirkt. Im Mündlichen ist es durchaus auch üblich, das finite Verb vorzuziehen. 

Finde nicht, dass "Was meinst du" bzw. "glaubst du" weggelassen werden kann, es wird ja explizit nach der Einschätzung der angesprochenen Person gefragt.


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Wie würdet ihr das auf Deutsch  spontan sagen?
> 
> Mir wurde dafür nämlich eine Version vorgeschlagen, die ich nicht für idiomatisch halte/ nie so sagen würde. - (Diese gebe ich erst später preis, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen.)


Spontan kann ich dazu nichts sagen, weil es meiner Meinung nach (wie auch schon von Hutschi gesagt) vollkommen darauf ankommt, wovon die Rede ist, zum Beispiel:

Ist es ein Prozess, der von alleine abläuft und dafür eine Zeit braucht?
Ist es etwas, was die angesprochene Person abarbeitet?
Ist es etwas, was eine andere Person abarbeitet? Muss man auf Input warten?

Je nachdem, wovon die Rede ist, würde ich den Satz wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich fassen.

Deepl schlägt vor: _Wie viel Zeit wird es wohl in Anspruch nehmen_?

Dabei ist das "do you think" in dem "wohl" erfasst, was ich nicht ungeschickt finde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.



JClaudeK said:


> Mir wurde dafür nämlich eine Version vorgeschlagen, die ich nicht für idiomatisch halte/ nie so sagen würde. - (Diese gebe ich erst später preis, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen.)


Diese lautete: "_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?"_

Mein englischsprachiger Korrespondent erwähnte, dass_ die deutsche Struktur für Englischsprachige  durchaus befremdlich sei!_
Diese Struktur, die ja wortwörtlich der Frage  "EN: What do you think how much time it will take?"   entsprechen würde.

Woraufhin ich schrieb:


> _"Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?"_
> wäre auch nicht meine erste Wahl, bzw. käme ich nie auf die Idee, es so zu formulieren.
> 
> Ich hätte gesagt:
> "Wie lange brauchst du dafür? / Hast du 'ne Ahnung, wie lange  du dafür brauchst/ brauchen wirst?
> 
> Oder (wenn du nicht für die Dauer verantwortlich bist)
> Hast du 'ne Ahnung, wie lange  das wohl dauert/ dauern wird?



Ich bin ganz auf der gleichen Linie wie διαφορετικός


διαφορετικός said:


> Wie lange wird das wohl dauern? (In der Regel würde ich "denken", "glauben" oder "meinen" nicht benutzen ...)
> Wie lange dauert das wohl?
> Was meinst du, wie lange wird das dauern? (... und wenn doch, dann nur so schwach mit dem Rest verbunden wie hier)



und Deepl/ Sowka:


Sowka said:


> Deepl schlägt vor: _Wie viel Zeit wird es wohl in Anspruch nehmen_?
> 
> Dabei ist das "do you think" in dem "wohl" erfasst, was ich nicht ungeschickt finde.


----------



## Hutschi

Formen mit "brauchen" sind in meiner Gegend recht gebräuchlich. Sie beziehen sich meist auf die aktuelle Stuation, sind also oft konkret. Sie sind zugleich oft Abkürzungen oder Umschreibungen.
"Wie lange brauchen die Kartoffeln noch?"


"_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?" -_ Das funktioniert für mich im Prinzip, kann aber je nach Kontext Ungeduld oder Stress mit ausdrücken.
Mit "Was denkst du" wird dieser Effekt aber abgeschwächt, mit "noch" würde er verstärkt. "_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das *noch *brauchen wird?" _


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Formen mit "brauchen" sind in meiner Gegend recht gebräuchlich. Sie beziehen sich meist auf die aktuelle Stuation, sind also oft konkret.


Gegen "brauchen" habe ich  nichts, das ist in unserer Gegend auch durchaus üblich:

Cf.:


> Ich hätte gesagt:
> "Wie lange brauchst du dafür? / Hast du 'ne Ahnung, wie lange  du dafür brauchst/ brauchen wirst? #14


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Formen mit "brauchen" sind in meiner Gegend recht gebräuchlich. Sie beziehen sich meist auf die aktuelle Stuation, sind also oft konkret. Sie sind zugleich oft Abkürzungen oder Umschreibungen.
> "Wie lange brauchen die Kartoffeln noch?"
> 
> 
> "_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?" -_ Das funktioniert für mich im Prinzip, kann aber je nach Kontext Ungeduld oder Stress mit ausdrücken.
> Mit "Was denkst du" wird dieser Effekt aber abgeschwächt, mit "noch" würde er verstärkt. "_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das *noch *brauchen wird?" _


Ich finde den Satz auch nicht abwegig, und ich glaube, ich könnte ihn durchaus so sagen oder schreiben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Ich finde den Satz auch nicht abwegig, und ich glaube, ich könnte ihn durchaus so sagen oder schreiben.


Wie schon gesagt, geht es mir nicht um "brauchen". Diese Verwendung von "(Zeit) brauchen" ist für mich auch vollkommen in Ordnung: 
"Wie viel Zeit/ Wie lange braucht das noch?"   

Was ich  ungeschickt/ schwerfällig finde, ist die Konstruktion mit "Wie lange glaubst/ denkst du, dass .....? " oder "Was denkst/ glaubst du, wie lange das dauert?"

Cf.: #4


διαφορετικός said:


> Wie lange wird das wohl dauern? (*In der Regel würde ich "denken", "glauben" oder "meinen" nicht benutzen ...*)
> Wie lange dauert das wohl?
> Was meinst du, wie lange wird das dauern? (*... und wenn doch, dann nur so schwach mit dem Rest verbunden wie hier*) *


***das heißt, dass die Frage "wie lange wird das dauern?" dem 1. Satz nicht untergeordnet sein sollte.


----------



## Shazhudao945

Ich habe bemerkt, dass keine _*deiner Meinung nach*_ gebraucht hat.
Warum passt der Ausdruck hier nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

Shazhudao945 said:


> Ich habe bemerkt, dass keine _*deiner Meinung nach*_ gebraucht hat.
> Warum passt der Ausdruck hier nicht?


Er würde im Schriftlichen sogar perfekt passen:  "Wie lange braucht das deiner Meinung nach?"  

Es handelt sich hier aber um einen lockeren Stil, wahrscheinlich  wurde "_*deiner Meinung nach" *_deshalb*** nicht vorgeschlagen. Das klingt schon ein bisschen formeller.



***Edit

und besonders, weil der eigentliche Ausgangssatz  lautet,


JClaudeK said:


> "_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?"_


es also hauptsächlich um die Frage geht, ob die Konstruktionen


> "Wie lange glaubst/ denkst du, dass .....? " oder "Was denkst/ glaubst du, wie lange das dauert?"


idiomatisch sind/ wer diese Konstruktionen "normal" findet.


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Was ich ungeschickt/ schwerfällig finde, ist die Konstruktion mit "Wie lange glaubst/ denkst du, dass .....? " oder "Was denkst/ glaubst du, wie lange das dauert?"


Ich meinte schon den ganzen Satz.

"_Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit das brauchen wird?"_

Sagen könnte ich den Satz mit großer Sicherheit, und beim Schreiben von E-Mails schreibe ich sehr nahe an dem, wie ich auch spreche. In einer E-Mail, wie in dem von Dir skizzierten Fall, könnte ich diesen Satz also durchaus verwenden.

In einem richtigen Text, einem offiziellen Brief oder ähnlichem, würde ich wohl nach bündigeren Formulierungen suchen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich auch, mit bündig im Sinne formal.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Was ich ungeschickt/ schwerfällig finde, ist die Konstruktion mit "Wie lange glaubst/ denkst du, dass .....? " oder "Was denkst/ glaubst du, wie lange das dauert?"


Ja ... man kann mit "meinen", "glauben" u.ä. zwar Nebensätze verknüpfen, aber das ist im Deutschen bei Fragen (wie im Beispielsatz) nicht zwingend, liegt aus meiner Sicht auch nicht sehr nahe und wirkt auf mich tatsächlich ein wenig schwerfällig bzw. künstlich. (Im Englischen ist es hingegen vermutlich der Normalfall.)

Andererseits klingt es für mich trotzdem nicht sehr auffällig, wenn jemand einen Satz mit "Was denkst du, wie/was/wo [+ Nebensatz]" anfängt.


----------



## anahiseri

Wie lange braucht man dafür?
Wie lange wird das wohl dauern?
Was meinst du, wie lange das dauern wird?
Oder eine Abwandlung davon je nach Kontext.


----------

